# Tiger's Back!



## phillipchristian (Mar 25, 2012)

1 hole to play and up by 4 strokes. Only golfer in the last few groups to be under par today. Nice to see him back. Hope he crushes at the Masters.


----------



## yesca99 (Mar 25, 2012)

Good to see!


----------



## BA142 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tiger was struggling today off the tee...still managed to limp in with a 72. 

Anybody see Stenson finish? LOL


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Apr 5, 2012)

Something about that place just causes the assholes of lessor men to pucker in a way no other golf course can. It rewards the heroic and it smashes the weak. The ghost of Bobby Jones imo. =)


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 5, 2012)

That was a messy 18th for Stenson. He almost lost it when he skulled that one out of the pine straw. He SOOO wanted to break something.


----------



## BA142 (Apr 6, 2012)

phillipchristian said:


> That was a messy 18th for Stenson. He almost lost it when he skulled that one out of the pine straw. He SOOO wanted to break something.


lol yeah, I legitimately thought he was going to snap his club head off  tough conditions out there today, I think Tiger will pull it together and shoot a 68


----------



## quik420 (Apr 6, 2012)

you don't often see the pro's shank it like henson did on 18 thursday, that looked like me out there.

tiger just doesn't seem to have it this week. man the leaderboard looks good for the weekend though! freddy, dufner, garcia, westwood, jimenez.. would love to see any of those guys win.


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Mickelson with a hell of a round. I wanted to see Freddy stick around but he lost ground today. What about Rory shitting the bed. Kids not ready to dominate majors yet. He has all the potential to be a great one but potential isn't everything.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 7, 2012)

do you guys acutally watch the matchs or just get updates on espn like i do lol


----------



## BA142 (Apr 7, 2012)

I watch it all 

Tiger is fuckin up. Looks like he's coming over the top at the start of his downswing much more than he was at bay hill


----------



## phillipchristian (Apr 8, 2012)

I have it on in the background. Was fucking around all day catching bits and pieces of it here and there. I'll watch the last 2 hours for sure tomorrow.


----------



## BA142 (Apr 8, 2012)

Another fantastic Sunday at Augusta....could anyone believe that shot Louis hit on #2? That shit was crazy!

Congrats to Bubba, he makes me proud to be a lefty!


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 9, 2012)

you guys got better attention spans then me it normally puts me to sleep


----------



## BA142 (Apr 11, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> you guys got better attention spans then me it normally puts me to sleep


To be fair, the Masters is probably the best golf tournament played during the PGA season.

Aside from the majors and other big tourneys I really don't watch all that much. I'd rather play


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 3, 2012)

now that was some tiger woods of old today. fun watching the back 9 this afternoon. so glad i woke up from my nap in time.


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 5, 2012)

It's good for golf tiger getting back to winning ways. On his day he is something else. Wish I could play like him


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

Tiger back makes golf more talked about and watch but u got to watch for yaaaaa boiii rory he is on his wining grind next tourney


----------



## Micheal99 (Jul 18, 2012)

That was a messy 18th for Stenson. He almost lost it when he skulled that one out of the pine strawBut he wants to break some thing as well.​


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

yea that sweed needs to get his act together same with lefty


----------

